# Raw food for an EPI dog?



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

First, I'm happy to report that, after his EPI diagnosis, Kopper has made nearly a full recovery. He's gained 15 of the 20lb he's lost and is looking awesome. We're using the powdered enzymes from EnzymeDiane and we didn't even have to switch kibble-- he's doing great on the Precise Endurance formula.

I still have a bunch of raw chicken leg quarters in the freezer. Before his diagnosis I was feeding him a raw leg quarter once or twice a week, but I've been sticking with kibble because I wanted to stabilize him and I know he can digest it. 

Do I just sprinkle the enzyme on the whole chicken leg? Cutting it up so that the enzymes can penetrate defeats the teeth-cleaning purpose of the RMB. Does anyone else with an EPI dog feed raw?


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

Hmm, my dog doesn't have EPI, but I do give him a powdered enzyme & probiotic supplement. I mix it in with a raw egg or a tablespoon of plain yogurt, though, because I couldn't quite figure out how to fit the powder in with the raw diet (e.g. sprinkling it on raw meat). :crazy:


----------



## BrixenGSD (Aug 11, 2014)

Emoore said:


> First, I'm happy to report that, after his EPI diagnosis, Kopper has made nearly a full recovery. He's gained 15 of the 20lb he's lost and is looking awesome. We're using the powdered enzymes from EnzymeDiane and we didn't even have to switch kibble-- he's doing great on the Precise Endurance formula.
> 
> I still have a bunch of raw chicken leg quarters in the freezer. Before his diagnosis I was feeding him a raw leg quarter once or twice a week, but I've been sticking with kibble because I wanted to stabilize him and I know he can digest it.
> 
> Do I just sprinkle the enzyme on the whole chicken leg? Cutting it up so that the enzymes can penetrate defeats the teeth-cleaning purpose of the RMB. Does anyone else with an EPI dog feed raw?


Just wondering how your switch back to raw with enzymes went? I'm getting ready to put my EPI GSD on a raw diet and have been curious about the enzymes as well. I was wondering if I let the raw meat soak in the enzyme/water mixture first, if he eats the meat and drinks the enzymes wouldn't it all "combine" in his stomach?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Can you give a small amount of kibble with the required enxymes to coat the stomach and set up the enzymes and then feed the raw chicken? I really don't know. I am just feeding enzymes and tylon and hoping that we stay at a good place.

But when I give the others chicken, I want to give her some too. I just don't.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

I feed my EPI male raw including RMB, however I don't use powdered enzymes, he is given CREON 10,000 replacement enzyme which is in the form of a capsule, so I just drop the capsule down his throat before feeding.


----------



## BigArn (Apr 23, 2009)

Rocky is on a raw diet. We buy his food from A Place For Paws in Columbiana Ohio. It comes in a ground form and we just mix his enzyme in with his food and let it set for 1/2 hour.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I used to train with a person with an raw fed EPI dog. He ground the food and added the enzymes along with some warm water to the food, let it set before feeding. Another person I know tried just putting the enzymes on the leg quarters, but it didn't work as well. Her dog, though, also had SIBO so seemed more sensitive to things. Her dog also did best with once a day feeding instead of more feedings like most EPI dogs.


----------

